# post your best vintage SUB picture please



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

We received fantastic pictures of vintage DOXAs, I think it is unfair to hold them back from you, so please Joe, Eric, Arthur and Johannes, just to name a few without offending all the others who contributed to our vintage catalogue, please post your nices images here, those are all great pictures

thanks
John


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> We received fantastic pictures of vintage DOXAs, I think it is unfair to hold them back from you, so please Joe, Eric, Arthur and Johannes, just to name a few without offending all the others who contributed to our vintage catalogue, please post your nices images here, those are all great pictures
> 
> thanks
> John


I didn't submit any images of my vintage Doxa's, but here ya' go, the best vintage SUB300 Searambler and NOS/NIB SUB 200 Coralline. ;-)











































































































































































































































*LNIB/NOS Doxa SUB200 Coralline....*


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

Some of my pictures.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Here are my "babies"


----------



## Eric Dugas (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey, lets see if this all works.... B-) 

cheers

Eric


----------



## Eric Dugas (Feb 11, 2006)

here one....


----------



## Eric Dugas (Feb 11, 2006)

Eric


----------



## Eric Dugas (Feb 11, 2006)

Eric


----------



## kingfish (Feb 12, 2006)

Johannes


----------



## hoth2o (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's my Berry Cannon 300 Sharkhunter









Here's My Searambler


----------



## viking313 (Feb 11, 2006)

:-! Man.....You guys have some really beautiful watches!!! Hope to own a Doxa...any model...some day.|>


----------



## Eric Dugas (Feb 11, 2006)

kingfish said:


> Johannes


Cool, that is a nice Pro vintage. Did you put re-edition hands and on it ? ...Hot!

Eric


----------



## kingfish (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Eric,

the re-edition hands were put on it by doxa, when I had it serviced in the beginning of last year. Even though I was rather unhappy in the beginning "as for its originality" I got more and more convinced by its readability; as I am wearing the watch every day! 

Congrats for yours too ... such a orange beauty ... great shape! - love the aqualung logos on both of them ... and by the way awsome pictures ... especially the divingstar underwater !

Johannes


----------

